# Firefox wird mit jeder Version schlechter?



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hat noch jemand das Gefühl dass Firefox mit jeder der letzten 5+ Versionen langsamer und problematischer geworden ist? 

Meiner läuft mittlerweile richtig bescheiden ...   

Sollten Versionsupgrades (und davon gibts ja doch recht häufig welche) nicht eigentlich irgendwas verbessern?


----------



## LCoubert (9. Mai 2015)

ja, das Gefühl hatte ich auch manchmal. Ich denke immer dass es mit einem Upgrade besser wird aber dann tut sich für mich doch nicht erkennbar viel...


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Mai 2015)

Seit die PCGH-Seite die Popups nicht mehr richtig geöffnet hat in FF bin ich zu Chrome gewechselt.

Google hat meine Daten sowieso  . Der Browser ist um Welten besser.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2015)

Und ist mit dem letzten Update, ganz im Trend auch schlechter geworden.


----------



## Kusarr (9. Mai 2015)

ganz klar Chrome 
hatte schon IE und FF, letztendlich bin ich bei Chrome gelandet. Sehs wie Cinnayum


----------



## Esinger (9. Mai 2015)

ich nutze selber schon lange opera firefox ist einfach nur noch schrott langsam instabil und einfach nur zum kotzen


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Mai 2015)

Und was läuft bei euch langsam, instabil und zum kotzen etc? Also wie macht sich das bemerkbar?
Ich benutze schon immer FF und ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Esinger (9. Mai 2015)

das ding stürtzt dauernd ab ich habe schon ein neues profil gemacht alle addons entfernt und trotzdem kackt deas scheis ding ab
seit dem ich opera nutze keine problemme mehr egas welche webseite ich besuche oder  sonstiges


----------



## versus01091976 (9. Mai 2015)

komisch nur das Teil läuft hier Tip Top


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Mai 2015)

Hatte früher auch lange Zeit den Firefox drauf und kann nur bestätigen das der Browser immer schlechter wurde,  erst gings damit los das der Flashplayer öfter abgestürzt ist und man das Video neu laden musste, dann ist der Browser mit der Zeit sehr instabil geworden. Ich hatte nie Mods bis auf den Addblocker drauf und wenn Firefox mit dem nicht zurecht kommt brauche ich den nicht. An meinem System lag es auch nicht, das läuft völlig stabil und wird alle ~1/2 Jahre formatiert.

Seit einiger Zeit nutze ich auch Chrome und habe keinerlei Probleme, kenne mittlerweile im Bekanntenkreis auch viele andere mit den gleichen Problemen die dann auf Chrome gewechselt sind.


----------



## Esinger (9. Mai 2015)

so siehts aus firefox ist einfach nur noch ein drecksbrowser geworden


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2015)

Was genau stört euch denn an FF?
Ich nutze FF seit über 15 Jahren am Stück und hatte nie das Gefühl zu einem anderen Browser wechseln zu müssen.
Doch wenn man eure Kommentare so liest 

Was macht denn z. B. Chrome besser?


----------



## Esinger (9. Mai 2015)

schnell weniger Ressourcen und stabiler


----------



## azzih (9. Mai 2015)

Hab auch schon länger zu Chrome gewechselt, aufm Lappi hab ich sowohl Firefox und Chrome aber ersteres nutze ich kaum noch. Chrome ist quasi in allen Belangen besser: schneller, schlanker und stabiler.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich genau so. Habe FF recht lange genutzt, dann aber irgendwann zu Chrom gewechselt. Die Vorteile wurden hier schon genannt.

Mein Tipp: SRWare Iron - Der Browser der Zukunft ist ein Ableger von Chrome, daher die gleichen Vorteile. Nebenbei "telefoniert der weniger nach Hause"


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze eigentlich immer IE, FF und Chrome parallel,  da jeder von denen ein paar gute Features hat, die man gebrauchen kann,  und weil ich durch mehr Fenster einfach mehr Übersicht habe, Daten trenne und jetztendlich auch das Speichermanagement davon profitiert. 

Aber in letzter Zeit ist FF einfach eine echte Krücke geworden ...    Sein Speichermanagement über längere Zeiträume war schon immer etwas mies,  aber seit einiger Zeit scheint der sich regelmäßig irgendwo selbst zu blockieren.

Aber gut, dass das nicht nur bei mir so ist


----------



## Crush182 (9. Mai 2015)

Einige Leute hier sollten echt mal ihre Wortwahl überdenken...
"kacke, *******, drecksbrowser" -.-

@Topic: Bei mir läuft er wunderbar.
Und da html5 nun auch endlich mit YT richtig funktioniert (1080p) habe ich eig. auch keine Kritikpunkte.

Denn dieser blöde Flash-Player war bei mir das Hauptproblem.
Es kam nämlich recht häufig vor, dass das Teil meinte einfach abstürzen zu müssen (Flash-Player reagiert nicht mehr).
Und dann kommt da noch die höhere CPU Last dazu (mit html5 ~10-15 % weniger, je nach Tab-Anzahl).

Als Add-Ons habe ich nur Ad-Block und No-Script.
Denn wenn die ganze Werbung mitgeladen wird, dann dauert es teilweise wirklich lange... das stimmt  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem MF.


----------



## versus01091976 (9. Mai 2015)

Chrome ist Ressourcensparender?
das wüsste ich aber


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2015)

Die Ladezeiten sind bei Firefox nicht mein Hauptproblem,  sondern die Reaktionszeit.  Das ganze Programm fährt sich relativ regelmäßig fest und wird immer schwerfälliger ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

MF mal neu Installiert^^


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir läuft der FF super! Ich habe auch den IE installiert und auf anderen Systemen den chrome, aber der FF liefert bei all diesen Systemen das beste Gesamtergebnis. Keine Ahnung was bei euch falsch läuft. Mein System ist vor dreieinhalb Jahren zuletzt neu installiert worden und voll mit Games, Programmen und allem möglichen Datenmüll. Trotzdem läuft der FF fehlerfrei. Einen abgestürzten Browser hatte ich übrigens in der gesamten Zeit noch nicht, aber auch nicht mit dem IE, oder Chrome. Dabei sind bei mir nicht selten mehrere FF Instanzen mit 40+ Tabs offen. Dann frisst der etwas über 300MB RAM, aber das merkt man ja heutzutage nicht.

Also ich kann das hier genannte echt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kusarr (9. Mai 2015)

man muss wohl objektiv betrachten, dass wenn man sich an einen Browser gewöhnt hat, dieser für einen sehr gut ist. Würde ich jetzt ne Woche FF benutzen, fänd ich diesen bestimmt auch gut. Genauso mit Opera oder vllt sogar dem ollen IE 

Letzten Endes ist es eine Gewohnheitssache. Die meisten nutzen nur einen Browser und ohne direktvergleich wird man nicht unbedinkt das gefühl haben, zu einem anderen Browser wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (9. Mai 2015)

> Dabei sind bei mir nicht selten mehrere FF Instanzen mit 40+ Tabs offen.


 das ganze Internet auf einmal offen?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Naja, allein wenn ich Computerkomponenten Vergleiche, oder verschiedene Zusammenstellungen ausprobiere, zusätzlich immer mal wieder etwas nebenbei google, dann gehts nicht anders. Youtube, Facebook und Co, sind bei mir ja schon auf der Blockliste im Router eingestellt, das sind also nur Tabs, mit denen ich aktiv arbeite.

Kusarr,
das stimmt zwar schon, aber auf den Mobilgeräten beispielsweise, sowie auf dem Rechner meiner Frau, sind Chrom vorrangig. Auf dem PC meiner Schwiegereltern und vieler meiner Bekannten, der IE. Wie gesagt... ich habe mehrere Browser installiert, also ich kann das Thema Gewohnheit wirklich zu 99 Prozent ausschließen, denke ich.


----------



## Jimini (9. Mai 2015)

Sowohl auf der Arbeit (Win7) als auch zuhause (Linux) läuft Firefox seit Jahren super - ebenso wie Cleriker habe ich standardmäßig mindestens 30 Tabs offen.
Wenn Firefox mal instabil wird oder herumzickt, lag es bisher IMMER an irgendwelchen Addons, die nicht mehr richtig arbeiteten. Dafür kann dann aber Firefox in der Regel nichts.
Chrome ist zwar auch okay, allerdings ist NotScripts dort fürchterlich zu bedienen - und NoScript (FF) ist für mich ein absolutes Standard-Addon.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ForenTroll (9. Mai 2015)

So weit her ist es mit der Stabilität von Chrome aber nun auch nicht. Das war das Ende meines Versuches von FF zu Chrome zu wechseln. Solche abstürzte hatte ich in FF nie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was schlecht zu erkennen ist, es sind gleichzeitig alle Tabs abgeschmiert


----------



## padme (11. Mai 2015)

Servus. 
Das einzige Argument für mich beim Firefox zu bleiben, war eigentlich immer der leicht zu bedienende Adblocker.
Aber mittlerweile gibt es auch für den Chrome einen brauchbaren Adblocker.
Denn mal ehrlich...Hand auf die Eier. Ohne Adblocker auch nur einer Website im freien Web aufzurufen bedeutet eine sofortige Sehnenscheidentzündung im Handgelenk vom endlosen Schließen der Popups.


----------



## Jimini (11. Mai 2015)

padme schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile gibt es auch für den Chrome einen brauchbaren Adblocker.


Welcher ist das? NotScripts ist für mich die Pest  

MfG Jimini


----------



## padme (12. Mai 2015)

Ja du hast recht. Noscripts ist sehr arbeitsintensiv. Aber immerhin gibt's jetzt mal was für den chrome.


----------



## Jimini (12. Mai 2015)

padme schrieb:


> Ja du hast recht. Noscripts ist sehr arbeitsintensiv. Aber immerhin gibt's jetzt mal was für den chrome.


Naja, den Umstand bei der Ersteinrichtung kenne ich auch von NoScript für Firefox. Aber NotScripts habe ich partout nicht verstanden - irgendwie habe ich es zu häufig nicht hinbekommen, die erwünschten, aber geblockten Inhalte freizuschalten  

Allerdings nutze ich Chrome auch nur nebenbei oder zu Testzwecken - ich setze seit 7 oder 8 Jahren Firefox ein und habe diesen Browser mittlerweile zu sehr an mich angepasst, als dass ich wechseln wollte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## T-Drive (12. Mai 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Welcher ist das?



Na der im "weitere Tools/Erweiterungen/ mehr Erweiterungen herunterladen" -Chrome webstore.  Heisst jetzt Adblock Super, früher Adblock+ für Chrome. Läuft sehr gut und blockt alles bei meinem portablen Chrome (auf Arbeit)

Privat nutz ich schon ewig den FF und hatte bis jetzt nicht zu klagen, nichtmal auf meinem Lahmtop (2Core Celeron W8.1) gibts probs



> Aber NotScripts habe ich partout nicht verstanden - irgendwie habe ich es zu häufig nicht hinbekommen, die erwünschten, aber geblockten Inhalte freizuschalten



Das versteh ich nicht Entsprechende Schaltflächen werden im FF unter Anpassen oben eingefügt. Temporär freigeben, Blocken, usw. ... alles dabei


----------



## Jimini (12. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht Entsprechende Schaltflächen werden im FF unter Anpassen oben eingefügt. Temporär freigeben, Blocken, Einstellungen für diese Seite speichern ... alles dabei


Mit NoScript (FF) komme ich auch wunderbar klar, Probleme hatte ich bislang nur mit NotScripts (Chrome). 

MfG Jimini


----------



## T-Drive (12. Mai 2015)

Oh, schulligung  hab ich was verwexelt.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (12. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit FF.


----------



## CSOger (12. Mai 2015)

Benutze FF aufn Laptop mit Linux,auf dem Handy mit Android 5.0.2 und mit der Zockerkiste Win 8.1 ohne Probleme.
Die Version 38.0 ist gerade als Update angeboten worden.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Also irgendwie ...  hat mein FF ein Problem.  Irgendwo scheint der sich total festzufahren,  erzeugt dauerhaft eine viel zu hohe CPU-Last und frisst unerklärlich viel Speicher. 
Er hat eigentlich nur eine sehr geringe Anzahl an Erweiterungen, quasi nichts außer Adblockern und Facebook-Blockern. 

Ich muss den mittlerweile fast täglich neustarten ...   

Vor einem Jahr war das noch nicht so, und seit dem ist außer den offiziellen Updates absolut nichts anders, selbst die Sitzung ist fast identisch.


----------



## Jimini (13. Mai 2015)

Hast du mal getestet wie es ist, wenn du alle Addons und Plugins deaktivierst?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Ja, scheint nicht daran zu liegen.  Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es in einem der letzten Updates irgendwo einen Bug beim Speichermanagement gab ...


----------



## BennyHill (16. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch das Problem, daß Firefox seit der Version 37.0.2 nach einiger Zeit immer wieder für Sekunden einfriert. Das gilt auch für die derzeitige Version 38.0.1..


----------



## Ion (16. Mai 2015)

BennyHill schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Problem, daß Firefox seit der Version 37.0.2 nach einiger Zeit immer wieder für Sekunden einfriert. Das gilt auch für die derzeitige Version 38.0.1..


Das habe ich als Anlass genommen und bei mir Chrome installiert.
Man der fliegt ja regelrecht, so schnell ist der 

Also das hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Ich nutze jetzt beide parallel, aber die Chancen stehen gut das Chrome weiterhin installiert bleibt.


----------



## BennyHill (17. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Das habe ich als Anlass genommen und bei mir Chrome installiert.
> Man der fliegt ja regelrecht, so schnell ist der
> 
> Also das hätte ich nicht gedacht!
> Ich nutze jetzt beide parallel, aber die Chancen stehen gut das Chrome weiterhin installiert bleibt.



Um Google noch mehr Informationen zukommen zu lassen ?

Ich denke, es kommt auch auf die Addons an. Ich habe hier 21 Addons (u.a. AdBlockPlus, Ghostery, Lightbeam usw.),  die den Seitenaufbau von Firefox ohnehin verlangsamen.
Wenn da eins faul ist oder nicht an die aktuelle Firefox-Version angepaßt,  könnte das die Ursache sein.  
Denn der abgesicherte Modus läuft momentan rund. Das faule Ei zu bestimmen, wird wegen des Zeitaufwandes nur lustig.


----------



## Ion (17. Mai 2015)

BennyHill schrieb:


> Um Google noch mehr Informationen zukommen zu lassen ?



Die bekommen sie so oder so, da ändert Chrome auch nichts mehr dran.
YT Acc hab ich ohnehin schon und suche auch sonst über Google


----------



## Watertouch (17. Mai 2015)

Hmmm kein Wunder warum ich schon ewig Opera benutze.


----------



## Murdoch (17. Mai 2015)

Seit dem letzten update stürzt ff auch ständig bei mir ab. 

Vorher lief der immer super


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Mai 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hmmm kein Wunder warum ich schon ewig Opera benutze.


Und welche Suchmaschine nutzt du? 

Google weiß sowieso vieles über dich ...   Das Thema wurde in dem (sehr empfehlenswerten!) aktuellen Film Ex Machina wunderbar angesprochen:  Allein durch die Sammlung deiner Suchanfragen kann man sehr vieles über dich herausfinden.


----------



## Watertouch (17. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und welche Suchmaschine nutzt du?
> 
> Google weiß sowieso vieles über dich ...   Das Thema wurde in dem (sehr empfehlenswerten!) aktuellen Film Ex Machina wunderbar angesprochen:  Allein durch die Sammlung deiner Suchanfragen kann man sehr vieles über dich herausfinden.


Glaubst du es geht mir um die Daten? Nein. Ich nutze Opera weil Firefox bei mir sehr instabil lief. Außerdem existieren die meißten von diesen dämlichen Toolbars nicht für Opera.


----------



## BennyHill (18. Mai 2015)

Ich nutze für einfachere Anfragen Ixquick und ein ausgereiftes VPN. Wer vermutet mich schon in Panama ?

Problematisch sind halt nur Android-Geräte, da sie mit einem Google-Account verknüpft sind. Aber man muß ja nicht alles über das mobile Geräte machen.


----------



## BennyHill (18. Mai 2015)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Seit dem letzten update stürzt ff auch ständig bei mir ab.
> 
> Vorher lief der immer super



Ich würde erst einmal mit desaktivierten Add-Ons neu starten.
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Add-On DNSSEC/TLSA der tschechischen NIC.
Leider erweisen sich die Tschechen gegen Kundenhinweise seinerzeit ziemlich resistent.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich habe eben den Neustart für das Update auf Version 38 gemacht,  und er ist VIEL schneller geworden.  Mal gucken, ob auch die hängende CPU-Last nach ein paar Stunden weg ist.

Offenbar wurde da gerade irgendwas deutlich optimiert oder gefixt.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2015)

Hm, nach einigen Stunden hängt er trotzdem irgendwo fest. 

Ich gehe nochmal alle Add-Ons einzeln durch ...


----------



## Ash1983 (19. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Was genau stört euch denn an FF?
> Ich nutze FF seit über 15 Jahren am Stück und hatte nie das Gefühl zu einem anderen Browser wechseln zu müssen.



Damals, als er noch Mozilla hieß, war er richtig gut, verbesserte sich dann lange Zeit, seit einigen Jahren wurde es aber immer schlechter, daraufhin bin ich vor 3-4 Jahren auf Chrome umgestiegen.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Mai 2015)

Nochmal eine kurze Rückmeldung: 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ihn prinzipiell alles stört, was so richtig den Speicher füllt. Das wären in erster Linie Videos,  von verschiedenen Webseiten und über verschiedene Player. 

Firefox hatte schon lange etwas Probleme mit der Speichernutzung,  aber jetzt scheint ihn das wirklich völlig fertig zu machen.

Hab deswegen jetzt mal alles, was Videos beinhaltet, auf Chrome ausgelagert.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (31. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze den Cyberfox (x64-Ableger vom Firefox) und habe damit keine Probleme. Etwas längere Ladezustand, aber ich ein paar Addons. Chrome habe ich auch installiert. Nutze ich aber hauptsächlich für Bf4.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2015)

Ich kannte nur Waterfox und der war echt buggy...


----------



## Dr. med iziner (31. Mai 2015)

Bei mir läuft der Cyberfox echt gut! Ich hatte noch keine Absturz (zwei verschiedene Rechner).


----------



## hybrid79 (2. Juni 2015)

Mich nervt als jahrelanger FF Benutzer mittlerweile auch das er so schlecht und verbuggt geworden ist. Ich würde gern auf Chrome wechseln aber finde keine gescheite Lesezeichensidebar für  Chrome. Ideen?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung ... ich benutze seit Jahren keine Lesezeichen mehr, ich lasse Seiten einfach offen  


Bei Firefox wird das aber nun zum Problem, ab 1,4GB RAM-Nutzung geht der komplett in die Knie. Abgesehen davon, dass das eigentlich auch erst später passieren sollte,  hat FF dabei auch das Problem als ein einziger Thread zu laufen.  Chrome löst das Problem, indem jeder Tab einen eigenen Prozess bekommt. Dadurch frisst der Browser insgesamt mehr Speicher,  hat aber nie Probleme dabei, das zu verwalten.


----------



## hybrid79 (2. Juni 2015)

Alle Seiten offen?  Dann muss ich anbauen


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Alle Seiten offen?  Dann muss ich anbauen



Ich nicht, man kann ja durch Tabs scrollen  

Außerdem gibts nen guten Grund dafür, dass ich 3 verschiedene Browser parallel nutze.  Neben Trennung verschiedener Daten ist es auch einfach übersichtlicher. 

Aber ja, nur mit den Browsern offen habe ich meist eine RAM-Auslastung von 7-8GB.  Wen störts, wird ja sonst nicht benutzt. 

Einziges Problem ist, dass Firefox' Speichermanagement ab 1,4GB abschmiert ... und 1,4GB hat man heute mit 5-10 Tabs erreicht.


----------



## Watertouch (2. Juni 2015)

Also ich muss sagen das mir die neue 40er Developer Edition sehr zusagt.


----------



## brazzjazz (5. Juni 2015)

Zunächst mal haben ja die meisten diverse Erweiterungen, die Schuld am Verhalten von Firefox sein können. Das sollte man also erstmal abklären. Ich habe bisher immer Firefox verwendet, und in letzter Zeit ein paar, aber nicht viele Probleme gehabt. Flash-Abstürze oder Memory Leak gehören dazu, wenngleich sich beides in Grenzen gehalten hat. In einer der letzten Versionen ist Firefox im Arbeitsspeicher aber noch einmal um Einiges schlanker geworden. Opera ist mein zweiter Favorit, dieser sympathische Underdog aus Norwegen wird meinerMeinung nach gnadenlos unterbewertet. Chrome ist wirklich flott, aber ich habe keine Lust, für alles und jedes nur noch Google-Produkte zu verwenden. Es reicht, wenn sie 50 % meines Alltags protokollieren (ein googleloses Android wurde leider noch nicht erfunden...).


----------



## freieswort (5. Juni 2015)

der thread wird von google großzügig gesponsert, unsere mitarbeiter sind sehr bemüht dies zu zeigen 

mal ohne scherze, ich nutze firefox schon immer, bei mir ist nichts langsam oder schlechter, wenn ihr den browser voll müllt, mit vielen schlechten und langsamen addons, ist das nicht die schuld von mozilla


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, ein kaputtes Speichermanagement ist schon sehr die Schuld von Mozilla. 

Die Add-Ons sind dafür vollkommen egal, der Browser fängt an zu laggen sobald er mehr als 1GB Cache-Daten hat,  ab 1,4 fällt er schon vollkommen aus.


Die einfachste Abhilfe dafür wäre einfach mal, den Browser multithread-fähig zu machen.  Selbst der Internet Explorer kann das schon seit einem halben Jahrzehnt.


----------



## maar (6. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Mich nervt als jahrelanger FF Benutzer mittlerweile auch das er so schlecht und verbuggt geworden ist. Ich würde gern auf Chrome wechseln aber finde keine gescheite Lesezeichensidebar für  Chrome. Ideen?


Wozu brauchst du eine sidebar dafür?  Die symbolleiste ist meiner Meinung nach viel komfortabler und übersichtlicher.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich halte es mit der guten "Alle Tabs offen lassen"-Strategie. 

Wir haben doch eh alle 16+ GB RAM, ist doch egal   Solange der Browser mit großen Datenmengen klarkommt ...  Chrome tut das jedenfalls, dank der Trennung aller Tabs zu einzelnen Prozessen.


----------



## freieswort (17. Juni 2015)

solche threads sind sowieso nutzlos, den selben quatsch kann man auch mit chrome ablassen, und es werden sich auch viele melden die unzufrieden sind, und wie hier auch viele die zufrieden sind

der thread hat den sinn erfüllt, kein ergenbiss zustande zu bringen


----------



## Dustin91 (2. August 2015)

Ich frage mal hier, weil sich hier vllt. einige Firefox-Experten tummeln...
Mein Firefox macht einfach kein richtiges Vollbild mehr, wenn ich mir Videos auf Youtube anschaue etc.
Das Bild wird maximal vergrößert, aber oben bleibt halt noch die Adressleiste etc. So wie wenn man F11 gedrückt hat.
Bei Chrome nehmen die Videos den ganzen Bildschirm ein, so wie es sich gehört.
An den Einstellungen habe ich vermutlich nichts verpfuscht 
War nach irgendeinem FF-Update so und nun nervt es mich mittlerweile doch so arg, dass ich mich auf die Suche begebe, wieso das so ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2015)

Versuch vielleicht mal flash neu zu installieren?


----------



## Dustin91 (2. August 2015)

Habe ja grade das System mit Win 10 neu aufgesetzt, musste also Flash neu installieren.
Habe halt den alten Profilordner von FF von Win 7 übernommen. Hat vermutlich auch den Fehler mitgenommen irgendwie.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2015)

Also wenn ich F11 drücke, bleibt da keine Leiste. Da musst du irgendwas verstellt haben.


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2015)

Besteht das Problem, auch wenn du ein frisches Firefox-Profil nutzt? Beende hierzu Firefox und benenne den Ordner C:\Users\NUTZER\AppData\Roaming\Firefox (oder so ähnlich, ich habe gerade kein Windows hier) um und versuches erneut.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dustin91 (3. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Besteht das Problem, auch wenn du ein frisches Firefox-Profil nutzt? Beende hierzu Firefox und benenne den Ordner C:\Users\NUTZER\AppData\Roaming\Firefox (oder so ähnlich, ich habe gerade kein Windows hier) um und versuches erneut.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Dann startet sich FF nicht mehr und sagt, dass das Profil nicht geladen werden konnte.


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Dann startet sich FF nicht mehr und sagt, dass das Profil nicht geladen werden konnte.


Benenne mal den Ordner C:\Users\NUTZER\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla um. Danach hast du ein frisches Profil. Ich habe es gerade unter Windows 7 getestet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dustin91 (3. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Benenne mal den Ordner C:\Users\NUTZER\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla um. Danach hast du ein frisches Profil. Ich habe es gerade unter Windows 7 getestet.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Okay, danke, dann werde ich das probieren. Weil jetzt habe ich halt die ganze Zeit den Ordner mit den 8 Zeichen umbenannt und es kam die Fehlermeldung:



> Ihr Profil "Firefox" kann nicht geladen werden. Es ist möglicherweise nicht vorhanden oder ein Zugriff ist nicht möglich.



EDIT:
Das hat jetzt funktioniert. Aber jetzt sind ja alle meine Lesezeichen, gespeicherten Passwörter etc. weg und das will ich ja eigentlich auch nicht 
Habe ja extra den alten Profilordner, mit dem Fehler, von der Win 7-Installation mitgenommen, damit ich das nicht alles mühsam erneut speichern und personalisieren muss.


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt sind ja alle meine Lesezeichen, gespeicherten Passwörter etc. weg und das will ich ja eigentlich auch nicht
> Habe ja extra den alten Profilordner, mit dem Fehler, von der Win 7-Installation mitgenommen, damit ich das nicht alles mühsam erneut speichern und personalisieren muss.


Ja, das frische Profil war auch nur zu Testzwecken gedacht, damit du schauen kannst, ob das Problem auch hier besteht. Wenn nein, dann ist irgendeine Einstellung oder ein Addon schuld.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dustin91 (3. August 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ja, das frische Profil war auch nur zu Testzwecken gedacht, damit du schauen kannst, ob das Problem auch hier besteht. Wenn nein, dann ist irgendeine Einstellung oder ein Addon schuld.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Achso. Ja, also das Problem ist nicht mehr da, wenn man ein neues Profil hat. Muss ich mal schauen, was den Mist verursacht


----------



## >aL3X< (14. August 2015)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, warum sich die Einstellungen im FF jedesmal zurücksetzen wenn ich den neu starte? 
Z.B: hab ich bei Einstellungen>>Erweitert>>Netzwerk>>Verbindung-Einstellungen>>Proxy Einstellungen - Proxy Einstellungen des Systems verwenden eingestellt. Nach jedem Neustart ist die Einstellung aber auf >>Kein Proxy gewechselt. Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder? Und ist das überhaupt die richtige Einstellung für mich? Ich nutze z.Z das AddOn Zen-Mate, welches ja als Proxy fungiert, oder?


----------

